# DEF injector location?



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello, due to exhaust fluid poor fault I'm getting I wanted to pull and clean/check out the DEF injector as suggested by another member. I am unable to find much information on the location of this part. I think I've found a replacement part on a few sites but that does not give me any information on the location, or how to test the part. I remember seeing a few pics that someone had labeled the EGT, O2, and NOX sensors, and I want to say that one of those photos had this injector location on it but I haven't came back across those either. All my google and youtube searches are showing teh injector for the trucks. I'm can only assume because of the engine differences between the truck and the cruze they are total different parts and in different locations. Any help would be apprenticed.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

It's right behind the oil drain plug. With the fins on it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

been searching on an off all day while at work. Finely found the photo that had it labeled. I just changed the EGT#3 sensor. I was able to do it from the top but not sure if I can get to the DEF injector from there also or if I need to get it back on ramps to get under it? Still haven't found any good info for this injector. Im hoping to make time to do something with it this weekend. Anyone know if its a steady spray when the car is running or does inject fluid every so often? Wondering if I pull it but leave it plugged it if I can watch is spray the fluid to know its working.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TyGeR said:


> been searching on an off all day while at work. Finely found the photo that had it labeled. I just changed the EGT#3 sensor. I was able to do it from the top but not sure if I can get to the DEF injector from there also or if I need to get it back on ramps to get under it? Still haven't found any good info for this injector. Im hoping to make time to do something with it this weekend. Anyone know if its a steady spray when the car is running or does inject fluid every so often? Wondering if I pull it but leave it plugged it if I can watch is spray the fluid to know its working.
> View attachment 284720


it sprays when the computer tells it to, when the nox levels require the def

it doesnt just spray when you turn it on.

example....your car is parked for 3 days in -40f...the def is frozen solid...but the car knows that, it allows high nox to pass while the def heater and heated lines thaw the fluid.

so i would think it has a parameter for startup....engine, exh, etc need to be at minimum temps


----------

